# Today's show is brought to you by the letters... E... T... B!



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm picking up this awesome little girl on the 21st down in Toronto.









She's an '08 from an American bloodline.

I can't wait!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

And to us who dont know..its a??
Looks nice!
Your house or rep house must be pretty interesting!

Any pics?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sorry. ETB stands for Emerald Tree Boa.









I don't have THAT many reptiles. Well. Okay, I do, but most are geckos. So it's not really the same thing. Or so I tell myself, haha.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

nice looking snake I had 2 RTB that were slick and nasty.They were good pets until my power went out when I lived on a farm and they froze poor babies.I allways wanted a nice tree boa though I love that lime green color.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Gorgeous snake! Have fun with those extra long bird grabbing teeth!









I've gotten nailed a few times by these guys, it's no fun.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha, I know right. Their teeth are crazy.

The guy I'm getting it from though was telling me she's the most placid arboreal snake he's ever worked with and he's owned ETBs, GTPs, carpet pythons and ATBs. So quite the variety. I'm hoping she actually is that placid.

She is going to be more of a display animal than anything however. So it's not a huge deal. I'd just rather not be bit by her. Especially when she's full grown.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

thats about all you can do is look at them on display! getting tagged is not fun at all


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Haha, I know right. Their teeth are crazy.
> 
> The guy I'm getting it from though was telling me she's the most placid arboreal snake he's ever worked with and he's owned ETBs, GTPs, carpet pythons and ATBs. So quite the variety. I'm hoping she actually is that placid.
> 
> She is going to be more of a display animal than anything however. So it's not a huge deal. I'd just rather not be bit by her. Especially when she's full grown.


"Display animal", good term for a fish or a tarantula. But, if you're anything like me, you'll want to handle! Personally, I can't keep my hands off reptiles. I've handled my tree pythons and took the bite like a man...make sure you do the same, and post pics!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Maybe I'll get a snake hook at the show next weekend when I pick up the snake.









I will handle her from time to time. But I don't handle my reptiles a TON anyway. Maybe about once a week or so. Well, I guess it would be twice a week as I also handle them at cleaning time.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

trust me when full grown, you wont handle. unless you want some stitches. their teeth just to damn big


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Lots of large animals have big, sharp teeth. It doesn't mean that they never get interaction with their keepers. It's also what snake hooks are for.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

yes they get attention, but their attitude just sucks anyway


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i have handled ETBs and ETPs that were perfectly tame and others that were not so tame. so how knows maybe yours will be on the tamer side. really beautiful snakes though always wanted a pair


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Lots of large animals have big, sharp teeth. It doesn't mean that they never get interaction with their keepers. It's also what snake hooks are for.


You rebel!







Yeah, inspite of what's good for us, we want what we want and screw the ramifications! Nice pickup, mettle, I'd buy too.







Besides, all the tree pythons I've had just gave a quick strike and left me with some minor bleeding pin pricks...big deal!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I made the little gal's carrier tonight. Nothing special. But it'll do the trick I'm sure... I've figured out how to resolve the heat issues, too. I have little 6-hour heat packs that will work great. Don't know why I didn't think of them before, LOL. I'm going to wrap them in a moist towel. Keeps humidity and temps up. I'm so smart.









I'm super psyched for this weekend. Getting some HIGH END crested gecko stock to round out my breeding projects, a nice fat female gargoyle gecko for the male I have to have his way with. And of course the ETB. And who knows what else I'll find and just HAVE to bring home.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> I made the little gal's carrier tonight. Nothing special. But it'll do the trick I'm sure... I've figured out how to resolve the heat issues, too. I have little 6-hour heat packs that will work great. Don't know why I didn't think of them before, LOL. I'm going to wrap them in a moist towel. Keeps humidity and temps up. I'm so smart.:nod:
> 
> I'm super psyched for this weekend. Getting some HIGH END crested gecko stock to round out my breeding projects, a nice fat female gargoyle gecko for the male I have to have his way with. And of course the ETB. And who knows what else I'll find and just HAVE to bring home.


Beautiful, I know the feeling.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I might not get the ETB anymore.









But something else is in the works. Stay tuned.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Okay, so I am still getting the ETB.









The guy I'm getting it from had something else that I wanted more up for sale, but he decided he wanted to keep that particular animal. Just as well. I would've been dropping another couple hundred, lol.


----------

